# Achtung Meeresangler!!!!



## Marcel1409 (28. Februar 2005)

Gesetz und Verordnungsblatt füt Schleswig-Holstein 2005,17. Februar 2005

Das Ministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz und Landwirtschaft hat zum 10. Februar eine Änderung der Schleswig-Holsteinischen Küstenfischerei in Kraft gesetzt. Ab dem oben genannten Datum ist das Schonmass für Dorsch in der Ostsee, von 35 cm auf *38 cm * angehoben worden. Diese Regelung betrifft nicht nur die Berufsfischer, *sondern auch uns Angler*.


----------



## Katze_01 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Moin


Und das ist gut so !!!|supergri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Natürlich ist das gut so, bei uns ist das schon einige Jahre auf 38 cm. Is aber ehrlich gesagt immer noch zu wenig. 40 cm würden auch zum Brandungsangeln noch genug sein.


----------



## Lofote (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Hätte man da nicht gleich noch ein paar cm mehr draufschlagen können??
Aber immerhin ist schonmal ein Anfang gemacht!!


----------



## Börde-Pilker (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

unter 40 kommt mir keiner in die Kiste!

In diesem Sinn
Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Micky (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Marcel mein Brainbrother, hab den Artikel auch eben gelesen und wollte ihn einstellen...


----------



## detlefb (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

und das hier ist auch nicht schlecht....

Ich denke da gerade an einen Vorfall in Mc-Pom wo jemand wegen der Benutzung eines Akkuschraubers vorm Richter landete......

In § 12 Abs. 1 werden nach dem Wort „Handspülverfahren“ die Worte „, bei denen
ausschließlich eigene Muskelkraft eingesetzt wird,“ eingefügt.


----------



## Ralf-H (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Moin,
das geht zwar in die richtige Richtung, 38cm ist aber noch viel zu wenig. 
45-50cm sollten es schon sein. Darunter sind die Dorsche kaum laichreif.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## folkfriend (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*



			
				Börde-Pilker schrieb:
			
		

> unter 40 kommt mir keiner in die Kiste!
> 
> In diesem Sinn
> Gruß Börde-Pilker



...bei mir schon lange nicht #6#6#6 !


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Ich denke auch man sollte das Mindestmaß mindestens auf 45 cm anheben ! Das wäre das sinnvollste !!



MfG Maik


----------



## sunny (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Mindestens 5 cm zu wenig. Aber immerhin ein Anfang #6 . 

Wobei ich aber meine, dass gerade beim Brandungsangeln doch bestimmt viele Nemos nicht überleben. Mindestmaß hin oder her, was nützt es, wenn die Lüdden nicht durch kommen, egal wieviel Mühe man sich gibt?

Für die Mitnahme von Fischen haben mit Sicherheit viele von uns ihr Mindestmaß bereits anghoben, ohne dass es dafür eine Verordnung bedurfte. 

sunny |wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Moin Moin ,
ist doch schon mal ein Anfang  #6 .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Belex (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Ich kann mich euch nur anschließen von mir aus hätte ich die Latte auch auf 45cm gelegt.


----------



## haukep (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Ich finde das toll, findet vollten Anklang  #6


----------



## jiggertom (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Das Problem ist nur, daß sehr viele Hobbyangler alles kaputt machen, was am
Haken hängt,
hier sollten auch mal die Kutterkapitäne besser aufpassen;
In der Brandung wird es jetzt erst mal lange Gesichter geben!


----------



## Sharky1 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*



			
				jiggertom schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist nur, daß sehr viele Hobbyangler alles kaputt machen, was am
> Haken hängt,
> hier sollten auch mal die Kutterkapitäne besser aufpassen;
> In der Brandung wird es jetzt erst mal lange Gesichter geben!




da muss ich dir recht geben,,, was so mancher angler alles mit nimmt #d


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Ja da kuck die mal die Russischen Mitbürger an die in Schönberg auf der Seebrücke sind ! Die nehmen alles mit was rauskommt ! Da gegen muß auch mal was gemacht werden !!
Denn da fangen die Probleme ja schon an !!


MfG Maik


----------



## leguan8 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

@ audigott es sind weisgott nicht nur mitbürger aus anderen ländern. es gibt auch genug deutsche die sowas machen. ich finde es nicht gut das du alle über einen kamm streichen willst.

@ sharky, da kann ich dir nur recht geben.


----------



## Norbi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Moin Leute !
 40/45cm sollte ein Muß sein. :m    Aber die Schonzeit erst im März/April für den Dorsch  #q Mein Wunsch währe 1.Januar-15.März
 Gruß Norbi


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

@ Leguan 


Ich meinte damit gewiss nicht alle ! Bei denen ist es mir aber ganz besonders aufgefallen !
Sicher gibt es auch unter den deutschen viele Schwarze Schafe !
Ich wollte garantiert nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren !!



MfG Maik


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Grundsätzlich denke ich reichen die paar Monate nicht aus um den Dorsch zu retten ! Am besten 2-3 Jahre komplettes Fangverbot ! Dann hat der Bestand wenigstens ne Chance sich zu erholen ! Ansonsten wird das ja nie was !!




MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

38 cm hab ich schon lange herbeigesehnt #6! Aber das wird dennoch viele Angler nicht abhalten......Ab besten wäre es, wenn die Ostsee im Winter mal ordentlich einfriert und das jedes Jahr....:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Gut so! Aber wie alle sagen noch zu wenig.


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Genau das wäre auch ne Lösung ! Aber aufgrund der globalen Erwärmung wären harte Winter mit langen Frostperioden immer seltener ! Also wird uns das auch nicht helfen können ! 


Ich hoffe das die Politiker endlich mal ein Einsehen haben und Einlenken um den Restbestand wenigstens noch zu schützen !!




MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Na mit viel Glück werden wir ja mal im Sommer Winter haben. Das verschiebt sich immer mehr... Aber egal. 38 cm ist ein guter Anfang und vielleicht wird es ja noch auf 40 cm erhöht.


----------



## haukep (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Ey Leute, ihr müsst euch das mal an der Brücke angucken, was unsere (vornehmlich osteuropäischen) Kollegen, da alles an Fischen mitnehmen...da kriege ich das heulen! Versteht mich nicht falsch,aber diese Art kann ich nicht ab, egal übrigens, wer es macht. Auffällig ist aber nunmal, dass 90% dieser Menschen kein Deutsch sprechen, sondern russisch oder sowas in der Art...


----------



## siegbert (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Hallo,

finde ich gut,der Anfang ist gemacht mal sehn ob die Dänen auch da mit machen.#6 
Wir fahren zum angel in die Flensburger Börde ,
mittendrin die grenze mal sehn.#6 

wenn die Wsp einen angelhalten hat und fragt wo kommt der fisch her wenn dieser kleiner ist als 40 cm ?schauen wir mal

gruß Siegfried


----------



## haukep (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Die Dänen sind sowieso noch ein Thema für sich, was die Fischerei betrifft...


----------



## blinkerkatze (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Manchmal habe ich denn Eindruck das hir im Board auch ein Haufen bekloppte sind. Ich würde sage das die Angler die Schonzeit vom 1.1 bis 31.12 festlegen sollten. Dann könnt ihr schön am Wasser stehen und braucht keine Fische mehr fangen. Mein Meinung ist das 38 genug ist wenn ich nur größere mitnehme ist das auch meine Sache. Ihr solltet euch mal umschauhen was die Fischindustrie an hochwertigen Fisch vernichtet. Nur ein Beispiel ist Mukran da wird Hering verarbeitet und alles andere was als Beifang mit kommt ist für den Fischmehl. Aber solange ein Anglerdachverband mit den Fischereiverband aus einer Schüssel Fressen wird ist keine Änderung in sicht. 

Soviel dazu


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*



			
				blinkerkatze schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal habe ich denn Eindruck das hir im Board auch ein Haufen bekloppte sind.


Moin Blinkerkatze, du solltest mal deine Ausdrucksweise überdenken und dich entschuldigen. Hier schreibt jeder was er denkt, ist aber deswegen nicht bekloppt. Bei der nächsten Entgleisung dieser Art erhälst du eine Verwarnung wegen Verstoß gegen die Regeln.


----------



## Pete (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

he stralsunder, die ausdrucksweise is nich ok.,  aber deiner argumentation kann ich gut folge leisten .... wir angler sind bestimmt die letzten, die schuld an der derzeitigen situation tragen...jeder sollte das machen, was er für richtig hält und vor sich verantworten kann..wenn das klappt, sind wir aller diskussionen und aufrufe ledig...


----------



## bo-fish (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Was zum Nachdenken: Mal eine etwas andere Meinung zum Mindestmaß von 38 cm:

Prinzipell kann ich verstehen, wenn sich viele hier aufregen, dass 38 cm (oder gar 45) längst überfällig sind und unbedingt eingehalten werden sollten. Ich gehe da größtenteils mit, denn Dorsche von weniger als 40 cm machen beim Filetieren eine arme Figur. Trotzdem schaffen es gerade die "Winzlinge" immer wieder, den Köder bis sonstwo zu schlucken. Was tun? Ich halte aus Gründen des verantwortungsvollen Umgangs mit unseren natürlichen Ressourcen nichts davon, solche todgeweihten Burschen wieder der Brandung zu überlassen. Es geht mir um die Ethik im Umganng mit dem Tier, deshalb meine ich: Dann lieber dem Halbtoten kurz und herzhaft "einen auf den Kopp". Wer verantwortungsvoll angelt, wird nach dem dritten oder vierten Zwergdorsch den Platz wechseln (oder ganz heimfahren). 

Das Problem bleiben dann natürlich die "Allesvernichter", bei denen jeder Dorsch todgeweiht ist, egal, wo der Haken sitzt....

Machen wir uns nichts vor: Wir als Angler haben fast keinen  Einfluß auf die Bestände (weswegen ich trotzdem niemals auf Laichdorsche angeln würde!). Wichtiger als Mindestmaße für geangelte oder angelandete Fische wären größer ausfallende Mindest-Maschenweiten, die solche Fische von vorne herein aus den Netzen draußen halten.

Ich haue mir einen halbtoten 38er Dorsch jedenfalls lieber in die Pfanne als ihn den Möwen zu überlassen....

Nur eine Meinung, wenn auch mal eine andere. Diskussion willkommen!


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Das Mindestmass Erhöhen Is Ne Gute Sache#6 
Sein Eigenes Mindestmass Erhöhen Is Ne Klasse Sache#6 
Werde Nun In 2005 AuCH Mein Eigenes Mass Streng Einhalten


----------



## Klaus S. (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Hi @all,

sollte man nicht lieber die Fische über 40cm zurück setzen??? Ich hab in der Brandung noch nie einen Laichdorsch gefangen. Vom Boot aus waren die Laichdorsche auch immer mind. 60cm und nicht solch kleine 38er oder 40er. Es sollte wohl eher der Bauchumfang als die Länge der Fische gemessen werden. Die "paar" Fische die die Angler aus der See holen, können bestimmt am Bestand der Dorsche nichts ändern. Schon gar nicht die Brandungsangler werden die Dorschbestände jemals in Gefahr bringen können (oder den Dorsch retten können).

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*



			
				bo-fish schrieb:
			
		

> Was zum Nachdenken: Mal eine etwas andere Meinung zum Mindestmaß von 38 cm:
> 
> Prinzipell kann ich verstehen, wenn sich viele hier aufregen, dass 38 cm (oder gar 45) längst überfällig sind und unbedingt eingehalten werden sollten. Ich gehe da größtenteils mit, denn Dorsche von weniger als 40 cm machen beim Filetieren eine arme Figur. Trotzdem schaffen es gerade die "Winzlinge" immer wieder, den Köder bis sonstwo zu schlucken. Was tun? Ich halte aus Gründen des verantwortungsvollen Umgangs mit unseren natürlichen Ressourcen nichts davon, solche todgeweihten Burschen wieder der Brandung zu überlassen. Es geht mir um die Ethik im Umganng mit dem Tier, deshalb meine ich: Dann lieber dem Halbtoten kurz und herzhaft "einen auf den Kopp". Wer verantwortungsvoll angelt, wird nach dem dritten oder vierten Zwergdorsch den Platz wechseln (oder ganz heimfahren).
> 
> ...




Ich persönlich werde an der Ostseeküste nicht mehr Brandungsangeln sondern nur noch Spinn und Fliegenfischen, zuviele Nemos hab ich letztes Jahr "verangelt" und ich musste die halbtoten Kerlchen wieder in Meer zurücksetzen... ne, nix für mich. tat mir jedesmal in der Seele weh...
selbst mit RIESIGEN Haken hatten die 30iger dem Wattwurm schon teilweise wieder "ausgeschissen" 

Beim blinkern und Fliegenfischen, kann ich die Widerhaken andrücken und so die Kleinen noch im Wasser lösen (Was auch ohne angedrückten Widerhaken problemlos geht!!)

Das ganze soll jetzt nicht heißen, das man das Brandungsangeln verbieten sollte, bitte ich da nicht falsch verstehen!!
Nur hab ich leider auch keine Lösung des Problems parat...


----------



## Agalatze (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

@ blinkerkatze
hart aber herzlich ! kann das 100 % nachvollziehen. und wenn ich höre dass einige ein mindestmaß von 50 cm fordern, dann lach ich mich weg !
zum glück ist dem nicht so. und das wieder bringt mich zum kommentar von klausS

@ klausS
genau so sieht das aus ! und die kleinen dorsche sind ganz gewiss nicht die, die einen ostseebestand sichern sondern die großen fetten dorsche.
hinzu kommt, die sinnlose "wiederreinwerferei" bei den untermaßigen.
wenn nun wirklich ein 50 er maß wäre, dann würde die ganze brandungsindustrie in deutschland sterben und die ganze welt würde wieder über deutschland lachen.

@ all
ich glaube kein schwein würde hier ein höheres mindestmaß fordern wenn es dem dorsch gutgehen würde. und wenn der bestand besser wäre, dann wäre ein hohes mindestmaß kein problem, da genug fisch vorhanden wäre. also würde das keinem schaden.
im groben und ganzen heisst es wieder-
WIR MÜSSEN DAS PROBLEM AN DER WURZEL ANPACKEN !!!!
und das sind nicht wir angler sonder zu 95 % fischer.


----------



## haukep (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

@Aga und KlausS: Nur mal so nebenbei: In ein paar Jahren sind es die Dorsche aus der Brandung, die laichen und so den Bestand gestalten werden. Oder eben auch nicht...?!


----------



## Agalatze (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

@ hauke
wieso sind es dorsche aus der brandung ?
verstehe nicht was du meinst !!!!
die dorsche die laichen halten sich überwiegend in wassertiefenvon 10 meter und
tiefer auf ! wie soll das also gehen ? klar fängt man mal ausnahmsweise dorsche mit laichansatz, aber A ist die qualität der zwerge sehr schlecht und B kommt es selten vor. also was meinst du ?


----------



## haukep (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Na ich meine nur, dass die Dorschies aus der Brandung auch irgendwann mal zu Laichdorschen heranwachsen werden...


----------



## Agalatze (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

@ hauke
nun fang bitte nicht mit dem thema an !
denn dann dürfen wir bald garnicht mehr zum angeln gehen !!!!
das ist meiner meinung nach mist. dann darfst du ja echt keinen fisch mehr fange.


----------



## haukep (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Naja, ich wollte das ja auch nur mal erwähnen, denn das kam bei euch irgendwie nicht so raus...ich sehe das auch so: Wir sollten auf Fisch aus Nord und Ostsee verzichten und auch der Gesetzgeber sollte festlegen, dass wir nur noch Fische aus dem Pazifik im Laden zu kaufen bekommen. Die Fischerei wird dann 100% verboten und alle Fischerboote verschrottet oder noch besser, zu Angelkuttern umfunktioniert


----------



## Agalatze (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

das wäre genauso blödsinnig hauke !
die fischer die sich auch ohne subventionen halten können ja gerne weiter machen.
die anzahl derer die das nicht mehr können geht leider harz 4 zugute, aber die anderen
stellen ja einen nicht ganz uninteressanten wirtschaftlichen aspekt da !

fand aber nicht dass man erwähnen muss dass jeder kleine fisch mal zum laichen soll.
da gibt hier nur wieder terror. und wie gesagt, mit so einer einstellung sollte man die angelsachen verkaufen. aber da du auch ein kräftiger LAICHFISCHANGLER bist, betrifft dich das ganze ja nicht. ich meine damit die heringe


----------



## haukep (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Das stimmt, ich bekenne mich zum Laichfischangler, zumindest, was die Herine angeht, mehr aber auch nicht. Die Jungs müssen das abkönnen..


----------



## Agalatze (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

sind sie nur weil sie kleiner sind mindere wesen gegenüber den dorsch ?
also wer A sagt muss meiner meinung nach auch B sagen, ansonsten kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. zumal die angler bei einem jährlichen gesamtfang der fische in der ostsee nur 5 oder 6 % ausmachen und dann vielleicht einen laichfischanteil von vielleicht 0,05 %
finde ich die diskussionen darüber sowieso ohne worte


----------



## haukep (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Naja, auf den absoluten Wert kommt es auch nicht an denke ich...

Nein, weniger wert sind sie nicht, alle Lebewesen haben den höchsten Wert den es gibt. Aber Heringe fängt man nunmal zur Laichzeit, das ist einfach so...


----------



## Klaus S. (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Aga und KlausS: Nur mal so nebenbei: In ein paar Jahren sind es die Dorsche aus der Brandung, die laichen und so den Bestand gestalten werden. Oder eben auch nicht...?!


 
hääää.... dann wäre ja das ganze Angeln vorbei. Irgendwie hast Du da etwas falsch verstanden oder Du bist im falschen Board #c Naja, so hat eben jeder seine Meinung zu diesen Thema. Ich bin ganz klar gegen das entnehmen von Laichdorschen und bin ganz klar für das Angeln auf maßige Dorsche!!! 
Ich bin nunmal Angler und Tierschützer und nicht nur Tierschützer obwohl die Angler die ältesten organisierten Tierschützer sind. Ich lass mir nun auch kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden weil ich Dorsche von 38,1cm mitnehme da die ja vielleicht irgendwann mal ablaichen könnten. Schwachsinn !!!!! Demnach dürfte ja überhaupt nicht mehr geangelt werden da ja jeder Fisch das bestreben hat sich zu vermehren.

@haukep, hier noch ein Spruch für deine Signatur  

Freiheit für die Ölsardinen....wech mit den Dosen

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Agalatze (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

@ hauke
ganz wackeliges argument. wenn du als laichdorschfreund
sowas sagst und nun das mit den heringen "das ist einfach so..."
oh ha....


----------



## haukep (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Moment Aga "Laichdorschfreund"?

@Klaus: Ich wollte euch ja nur mal ein bisschen pisakken Ich denke, wie ich dazu stehe ist jawohl klar, denn auch ich bin Angler und nicht aus Juxx hier im Board  ABER: Die ganze obige Diskussion wird durch meinen Einwurf doch mal ein bisschen durchgerüttelt und zumindest den Gedankenansatz wollte ich mal loswerden..


----------



## Klaus S. (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wie ich dazu stehe ist jawohl klar, denn auch ich bin Angler und nicht aus Juxx hier im Board


 
Du bist ja "Brückenangler" und somit viel dichter an den Laichdorsch als wir Brandungsangler  Ich glaube auch nicht das mit den neuen Gesetzesentwurf unbedingt die Brandungsangler angesprochen werden sollten sondern eher die Bootsangler (Kutterangler/Berufsfischer) und vor allen Dingen die bösen "Brückenangler". Dein Standpunkt kenne ich leider nicht da er sich ja alle paar Minuten ändert |supergri 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Agalatze (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

@ klaus
ja die bösen brückenkinder sind echt schlimm !
die gaffen die dicken dorsche dann von der brücke :m


----------



## haukep (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Also 1. bin ich auch Brandungsangler, habe aber mit dem Brückenangeln einen gesunden mix gefunden.

2. ändert sich mein Standpunkt nicht, sondern ist absolut eindeutig und steht fest.

3. könnt ihr mal aufhören was gegen Bridger zu sagen


----------



## Klaus S. (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> .2. ändert sich mein Standpunkt nicht, sondern ist absolut eindeutig und steht fest.


 
Naja, mal bist du gegen das fangen von laichenden Fischen (Dorsch) und mal dafür (Hering). Auf welchen Standpunkt stehst Du denn nun????


----------



## bo-fish (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

@All.
Leute, die Diskussion gleitet hier doch irgendwie ab...

Muss es nicht eigentlich im Kern darum gehen, einen ethisch und naturschützerisch und wirtschaftlich (inkl. Hobby Angeln!) vertretbaren Kompromiß zur Nutzung der wildlebenden Fischpopulationen zu finden? 
Den macht natürlich irgendwo jeder mit sich selbst (in seinem Verhalten), aber eine Diskussion darüber scheint mir in der Anglerschaft lange überfällig.

Für mich sind die unumstößlichen Kernthesen folgende:
1. Kein Fisch soll einen sinnlosen Tod sterben. 
2. Die Bestände aller Arten müssen auf einem Niveau gehalten werden, mit dem sie sich nachhaltig aus eigener Fortpflanzung erhalten können.
3. Dazu ist es NICHT zwingend notwendig, ein Mindestmaß so hoch festzulegen, dass sich jeder Fisch mindestens einmal fortgepflanzt haben kann. Bei einzelnen Arten (langsam wachsende Fische mit später Geschlechtsreife und geringer Nachkommenzahl) kann das allerdings durchaus nötig sein.
4. Das Management der einzelnen Populationen muss sich flexibel an die Bestandsentwicklungen anpassen (notfalls bis hin zu vorübergehenden Fangverboten).

Um es mal etwas provokant zu formulieren: Wieviele Dorsche wir Angler aus der Ostsee zerren, ist glaube ich völlig egal. Ebenso ist egal, welche Größe diese haben. NICHT egal ist mir aber, was damit passiert. Also den toten Kleindorsch lieber für den Kater daheim mitnehmen als vergammeln zu lassen?!! (Natürlich kenne ich die Probleme, dass damit "Schindluder" getrieben wird!)
Außerdem müssen wir sehr genau schauen, um welche Gewässer es sich handelt. Mit den kleinen Dorsche in der Ostsee kann das von mir aus jeder halten, wie er will, wer aber mit einem Sack voll untermaßiger Zander vom See die Heimreise antritt, handelt aus meiner Sicht kriminell.

Die Probleme der Ostsee-Dorschbestände sind die zu geringe Zahl an starken Laichdorschen und die teilweise katastrophalen Verluste an Dorschlarven in den zeitweise sauerstoff-freien Laichgründen. Hier kann es vorkommen, dass an einzelnen Laichgründen ganze Jahrgänge komplett ausfallen!

Das Problem ist leider zu komplex, um es auf eine Diskussion um 35/38/45 cm zu reduzieren. Daher mein Aufruf: Fangen wir mit unserem eigenen Verhalten an (und da waren ja schon etliche Beiträge in diese Richtung)!
In diesem Sinne
Petri heil...


----------



## haukep (1. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, mal bist du gegen das fangen von laichenden Fischen (Dorsch) und mal dafür (Hering). Auf welchen Standpunkt stehst Du denn nun????



Naja, beides trifft zu! Den Hering kann man ja nur zur Laichzeit vernünftig ohne Boot befischen. Wenn es anders ginge, würde ich es auch machen...


----------



## Rosi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ blinkerkatze
> hart aber herzlich ! kann das 100 % nachvollziehen. und wenn ich höre dass einige ein mindestmaß von 50 cm fordern, dann lach ich mich weg !
> zum glück ist dem nicht so. und das wieder bringt mich zum kommentar von klausS
> 
> ...


Aga, das war genau der Punkt#6


----------



## Katze_01 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Beitrag von Aga:

ich glaube kein schwein würde hier ein höheres mindestmaß fordern wenn es dem dorsch gutgehen würde. und wenn der bestand besser wäre, dann wäre ein hohes mindestmaß kein problem, da genug fisch vorhanden wäre. also würde das keinem schaden.
im groben und ganzen heisst es wieder-
WIR MÜSSEN DAS PROBLEM AN DER WURZEL ANPACKEN !!!!
und das sind nicht wir angler sonder zu 95 % fischer.[/QUOTE]

Das Trifft es Vollkommen, hab ja auch so einiges Erlebt#q


----------



## haukep (2. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

Das Problem ist, dass das nur Angler so sehen... "Aufklärung der Bevölkerung" muss wohl der Schlüssel sein,denn die Menschen scheinen ja zu glauben, dass der Fisch auf dem Wochenmarkt entsteht...


----------



## Agalatze (6. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

@ hauke
aber kein mensch vom wochenmarkt würde sich so einer diskussion hingeben.
ich persönlich halte auch lieber meinen mund wenn es um sachen geht von denen ich keine ahnung habe. ich denke, die fischer wissen ganz genau was sache ist.
und die meckern schliesslich auch über die schlechten bestände und somit ihrer wirtschaftlichen lage.
was mich nur an der ganzen sache nervt sind immer die angler die meinen sie wären super vorbilder wenn sie mit irgendwelchen beispielen vorrangehen.
zum einen sind die angler nur minimal auschlaggebend für diese situation,
und zum anderen sind angler reine hobby-aus-spaß-an-der-freud-leute.
bei den fischern ist seitens der bevölkerung und gewisser tierschützer
immernoch das argument des überlebens und der gewissen bedarfssituation ruhe.
mit diesen argumenten können wir natürlich nicht kommen,da angeln nichts mehr als ein hobby ist. mein resume aus dieser sache ist ganz einfach. 
jeder fisch braucht schutz, aber wenn wir angler uns selbst ein grab daraus schaufeln, nur weil wir immer alles hinnehmen und mit "tollem vorbild" vorran gehen,
dann ist das ganze völlig sinnlos und bringt uns schlimmstenfalls um unser hobby.
und nun können mir wieder alle sagen, dass man nicht immer auf andere zuerst zeigen soll- ist mir aber völlig egal, denn es geht um problembewältigungen und nicht um kindische äusserungen.


----------



## haukep (6. März 2005)

*AW: Achtung Meeresangler!!!!*

@Aga: Dein erster Satz trifft er perfekt, mangelnde Sensibilation ist das Problem. Sicherlich hast Du aber Recht, wir haben keinen allgemeingültigen Grund für unsere anglerische Existenz, der Fischer aber schon...Nunja, so ist das wohl leider


----------

